# Would you be happy or mad?



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Would you be happy or mad if this guy was your neighbor? I'm glad I can't see it from my house.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

He has a lot to CHOOCE from!!!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

That's crazy. It looks like a city neighborhood. I'm amazed the city lets him get away with it.

A guy I get some used parts from has something similar to this, but his business is next to his home and trees hide it somewhat. But he's also on the very edge of town too...he has the room and no immediate next door neighbors. But yeah, a couple hundred machines out behind the work shop.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

A collection like that should be on a commercial zoned lot and have a fence around it to block the view.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would be slobbering all over myself if he had one or two or more Toro 2 stage 2 cycle snow blowers he would be willing to part with along with a brood herd of CCR3000 to sell me.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i could probably live with that next store. they are just snowblowers. they aren't hurting anything. they could be hoarding worse things. i just finished watching a episode of hoarders where they were hoarding everything including garbage. their entire house and back yard was just full of garbage. i know the hoarding feeling that you never know when you might need something and you will always need it the moment you throw it out but some people are just nuts. when i get fed up with garbage and usually try to do a couple good cleanups every year including cleaning out vehicles. i even recently did a tool cleanup since i could never find the wrench i needed when i needed and i know i own over 4 full sets of wrenches. gathered all my tools out of all vehicles in 1 spot and went through them. even got rid of anything that said made in china or had no warranty


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> i know the hoarding feeling that you never know when you might need something and you will always need it the moment you throw it out but some people are just nuts.



Yup, been there, saved that. Used to take broken appliances apart to see what MIGHT be useful. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Boss finally cured me. Took a big load to the dump a bunch of yrs back and she was beam'n ear to ear.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think I'd want that by my house. It has it's place but (assuming here) it's in a residential neighborhood it should at least have some type of privacy fence around it. It would be one thing if the machines were organized by manufacturer and by size, all pointing same.direction and sitting basically upright.. Just having them all over and random .... I don't like that. I don't mind the number... I mind the mess.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it raises your property values...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Got to have inventory......


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

cranman said:


> Got to have inventory......


Doubt that mess is inventoried.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

WOW So that’s where all those lost out sales purchases went too. I don’t think I would want that next to me because property here is 65x100 lot sizes. If you are talking acres It would be a distance away from other property and houses. I was looking for some truck parts and called an add on Craig’s List. You would never know this guy had anything in his backyard other then a nice garage and pool. But it went for acres behind his house covered with trees and wooded areas. Then there was an opening with another large garage and vehicles he had acquired throughout the years. You would never know this place was here. He told me he was selling out all his inventory because the town/county he lives in did flyovers peoples property taking photos. They sent a certified letter advising him he’s illegally conducting a junkyard and to clear his property of abandoned vehicles.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I meant town and county. LOL


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

NIMBY...Not In My Back Yard

Nope, wouldn't want that in my neighborhood. Much as I like blowers and small equipment, that's an eyesore to wake up to every day.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that would be paradise to me only if they were Honda's.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

strtch5881 said:


> A collection like that should be on a commercial zoned lot and have a fence around it to block the view.



Yep. Looks like a business to me.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

First looking at the photo to me looks like it is from the back of his property, and I would say that the white house in the pic on the lft is his and a house in the back of the photo behind the privacy fence is the neighbor.
It appears that it is in a rural setting as with the trees and brush in the rt side of pic.
A photo cant tell you how long he has been doing this, and cant tell you if in fact that he is breaking any codes, he could be running a home based business that is perfectly legal in many many states.
As for how its organized maybe it is, by bad engine , bad drive , bad blower housing.... and I would never think that anyone would have to conform to ocd rules of everything by size shape color direction, etc.
I live in a area that for most of last century everyone knew each other as we all grew up together the same as our parents did, then what we call the flat landers started coming to the area and building here and that was ok , however they wanted to bring the big city government with them and start telling people who had been here 70 yrs how they should live and what their property should look like and how they could or could not use it. 
Now if someone moves into a neighborhood that has cloned housing and competing with the Jones is of the highest priority, where grass is measured by the 1/16" by a member of the association who will give you a warning about the lack of lawn care, and after he moves in decides this is what he is going to do in his backyard then yea b**ch away, but from what I see more power to him.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

You have to go looking for my "inventory" Stuff by my shop is projects waiting to be done ...can't see from road or neighbor's houses....My real collection is on a half acre on the back 50...again only seen from air. Those are parts machines and waiting room for refurbing.....


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

I wouldn't mind living just down the road from this guy, as living right next to him might be a bit too much. :blink:

However, guys like this should be worshipped. :bowing: 

When we need a repair part in a pinch, odds are he might have it on hand. :smile:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

88-tek said:


> When we need a repair part in a pinch, odds are he might have it on hand. :smile:


BUT, would he know if he has it and does anyone know how to find him to ask ??

.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> BUT, would he know if he has it and does anyone know how to find him to ask ??
> 
> .


 A very good question. It depends. he could have a very good memory. What looks like a scattered about mess to us, he probably could point you to this area, or say "Yeah I have 3 of those right here". If not, well... I don't mind a "treasure hunt" every now and then. :laugh:

As far as how to find him, russ01915 might have more information.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

I wouldn't want to live next to that. Every time he wants to sell one he'll be starting it up.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Working in Planning and Development for a municipality I would say we would probably get a complaint on that one, but our enforcement folks have probably dealt with worse cases.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

live and let live

if you dont like it build a fence.

as long as he is not violating any local ordinances then so what? 

ya, you guessed it .....my yard is halfway there and a neighbor complained to town and fire dept. but there was nothing they could do. i was not violating any local laws. I busted my butt working 12-16 hours a day for 43 years and paid off this property in full and i'll do what i want with it.

so , THERE!!!!! sticking out my tongue.

you can go pound sound


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Generally something like that would violate property standard bylaw. Most town have one these days


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Do a soil sample with all those machines and I can guarantee the DEP would be investigating. All that gas and oil some of them are leaking gas and oil into the ground. I would not want to live next to that mess under any circumstances.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

I doubt there would be that many leaking. Plus got to hold the property values down somehow. The house across the street from me is listed for $465k and last January it was listed for $399k. I really don't see how a houses value has gone up $66k in 1 year. Within the last 5 years the houses on both sides of me have sold for only $315k. We bought our house 20years ago for $130k. The real estate market around here is just screwed and going to crash eventually


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thankfully yes. let it crash soon. But let me sell my house first!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow! He has a lot of Areins, Troybuilt and Toro's, but I don't see any Honda's or Yamaha's, I wonder why. Maybe because people keep them because they are still running and working.
But I bet he would be a good neighbor though. If you need a part, give him a call, he probably has a used piece that will get you going again in an emergency.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

ST1100A said:


> Wow! He has a lot of Areins, Troybuilt and Toro's, but *I don't see any Honda's or Yamaha's, I wonder why.* Maybe because people keep them because they are still running and working.


Yamaha's aren't sold in the USA. Those are the parts people are after to keep their old machines running.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

But they were up until 1990 or '91. I know because I was ready to buy one in the spring of '91 when the dealer told me they just stopped delivering them. That's when I ended up going with a Honda.



russ01915 said:


> Yamaha's aren't sold in the USA. Those are the parts people are after to keep their old machines running.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

russ01915 said:


> Yamaha's aren't sold in the USA. Those are the parts people are after to keep their old machines running.


I used to work at a Yamaha dealership back in 2000-2002. We sold and serviced brand new Yamaha snowblowers, lawn mowers, tractors and generators, plus their small engines. They were actually decent machines. They reminded you a lot of Honda, they had excellent reliability and quality back then.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

ST1100A said:


> I used to work at a Yamaha dealership back in 2000-2002. We sold and serviced brand new Yamaha snowblowers, lawn mowers, tractors and generators, plus their small engines. They were actually decent machines. They reminded you a lot of Honda, they had excellent reliability and quality back then.


*Yamaha's aren't sold in the United States*. I never said "NEVER". I see one pop up every once in a blue moon. I never knew anyone that had one. I have never seen one in person.


----------

